# Rico's 3D, Cartoons & Graphics!



## Ricoboy (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello everyone! I'm already a while on this site, but never realised there was a awesome art forum on this site. So, since there is one, I want to show you all some of my work i've done, most of them are cartoons, but also 3d work. But since there are alot of pictures, i'll just be posting a link to my Portfolio where you can see all of my work (sort of), en just post your C&C's in this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





RZDesign.nl

Also, if any of you need some graphics for some Homebrew, i'll be glad to help!


----------



## bluebright (Nov 4, 2007)

I like your portfolio. Do you mostly do commercial work?


----------



## Ricoboy (Nov 4, 2007)

Most of it is just work I do when I have some spare time, and some are commercial works and school projects.


----------



## War (Nov 4, 2007)

Whoa...those drawings are REALLY professional. o__o If only you took requests >__>


----------



## Ricoboy (Nov 4, 2007)

Hehe, why thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I do give free support with graphics used in Homebrew, so..


----------

